# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как пропатчить платформу 1C 8.3

## frimensing

*НАБОР ЛЕККАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

asergeev (04.07.2017), uranus1721 (28.01.2021)

----------


## alex125it

> Помогите разрешить проблему. Нужно пропатчить платформу 1C 8.3


ставишь новую, старую удаляешь.

----------


## Ukei

- Скачивайте и устанавливайте версию платформы RePack, она уже пропатченная: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post447850

----------


## Enzo2012

также как и 8.2 патч подходит и к 8.3 тоже

----------

ERVEARGN (24.01.2020)

----------

